# Neue Brechung der Tiefe ?



## edgeworth (20. Januar 2011)

Moin, wollt nur mal fragen ob sowas auch für dei Mahlstromkristalle/Himmlische splitter kommt ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2011)

vielleicht? wahrscheinlich? meine kristallkugel is noch in der reinigung


----------



## Bramathar (28. September 2011)

Neue Tiefenbrechung = Mahlstromzerschmettern (laut PTR). Ergebnis sind 2 Himmlische Splitter.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Dezember 2011)

wo gibts den das rezept ?


----------



## Martuf (24. Dezember 2011)

Beim VZ-Lehrer deiner Wahl.


----------

